# My landlord seems to have forgot my lease expired



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I find myself in an odd situation, and am debating what to do. My lease ended on 31 Dec. Back in November I had contacted my landlord to say I wanted to stay as long as the rent was not changing. We had a couple conversations and never heard anything more. You might notice the date is now 5 Jan, so my lease actually expired 5 days ago and there is no lease and I have given no rent checks. 

I have one concern in my situation in that I lost my job in November and so am not longer on a resident visa (first visa run today, woohoo). I still have my old copy, so am not too worried about sliding that through or they have the one on file. But I am planning on staying here (yes met a woman, why else would I stay after losing my job).

I just do not know what to do. Should I ride the wave and see what happens. The leasing agent manages 4 buildings, so something could be lost in the shuffle. By nature I am a scammer and so part of me really wants to see what will happen if I let it slide. After all I did do my due diligence in contacting them in November. The other part of me has seen his world turned upside down here in the UAE and is a bit concerned what might happen. Anyone know what problem could arise by just kind of waiting on the leasing agent to take notice and give me a call?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> I find myself in an odd situation, and am debating what to do. My lease ended on 31 Dec. Back in November I had contacted my landlord to say I wanted to stay as long as the rent was not changing. We had a couple conversations and never heard anything more. You might notice the date is now 5 Jan, so my lease actually expired 5 days ago and there is no lease and I have given no rent checks.
> 
> I have one concern in my situation in that I lost my job in November and so am not longer on a resident visa (first visa run today, woohoo). I still have my old copy, so am not too worried about sliding that through or they have the one on file. But I am planning on staying here (yes met a woman, why else would I stay after losing my job).
> 
> I just do not know what to do. Should I ride the wave and see what happens. The leasing agent manages 4 buildings, so something could be lost in the shuffle. By nature I am a scammer and so part of me really wants to see what will happen if I let it slide. After all I did do my due diligence in contacting them in November. The other part of me has seen his world turned upside down here in the UAE and is a bit concerned what might happen. Anyone know what problem could arise by just kind of waiting on the leasing agent to take notice and give me a call?


The bad news is that if all parties do nothing then your contract automatically renews on the same terms as the previous year, and you are liable for the payments. Good luck


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I find myself in an odd situation, and am debating what to do. My lease ended on 31 Dec. Back in November I had contacted my landlord to say I wanted to stay as long as the rent was not changing. We had a couple conversations and never heard anything more. You might notice the date is now 5 Jan, so my lease actually expired 5 days ago and there is no lease and I have given no rent checks.
> 
> I have one concern in my situation in that I lost my job in November and so am not longer on a resident visa (first visa run today, woohoo). I still have my old copy, so am not too worried about sliding that through or they have the one on file. But I am planning on staying here (yes met a woman, why else would I stay after losing my job).
> 
> I just do not know what to do. Should I ride the wave and see what happens. The leasing agent manages 4 buildings, so something could be lost in the shuffle. By nature I am a scammer and so part of me really wants to see what will happen if I let it slide. After all I did do my due diligence in contacting them in November. The other part of me has seen his world turned upside down here in the UAE and is a bit concerned what might happen. Anyone know what problem could arise by just kind of waiting on the leasing agent to take notice and give me a call?


Cool story, Bro. You won't be able to scam yourself out of a UAE prison. Good Luck, but somehow I think yours is going to run out sooner than later. Hopefully, you can pay the rent that will become due.



Bigjimbo said:


> The bad news is that if all parties do nothing then your contract automatically renews on the same terms as the previous year, and you are liable for the payments. Good luck


+1. That is probably why his landlord didn't say/do anything.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to go and pay the rent. As Bigjim says, unless you give notice that you do not want to renew then the lease is considered to have renewed on the same terms as last year (even though you have not signed anything) You are now in breach of the contract-they could come along today- kick you out, and keep your deposit.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It was kind of my understanding that the contract renews, and I do have the money to pay (I certainly would not risk over staying without having the money). I think it is more a curiosity to know how long it would take for him to contact me back. As I said I had contacted him previously. Well decided I will just take the safest route and call him again.


----------

